# Interersting Nano tank system.



## ftech (Mar 12, 2011)

YouTube - LUMI'Q- Demo (Website: www.lumi-q.com)


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Interesting stuff. I wonder if the fish mind their psychadelic environment.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The light would bother me.Any way to set it to one color and leave it?I like the size and the fact its covered too.


----------



## ftech (Mar 12, 2011)

Colour change is just one of the many function modes.
Actually, in normal mode, it is set to Cool White Light.
Comes with 12hr Day/Nite timer...etc. 
The Colour is fully adjustable, up to the user's perference.

FUNIQUE TECHNOLOGY


----------



## ftech (Mar 12, 2011)

Found this blog:

LumiQ Nano Tank with LED lighting and Fan Cooling


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Really cute. I'd probably keep it on the regular white light though. (Wouldn't the changing lights bother the fish? Not really sure if they're colour blind or not... I'm assuming not since some of them use colour to attract mates right?)


----------

